# monosodium glutamate (MSG)



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

This stuff is not supposed to be good at all. It's a flavor enhancer that is in a lot of foods but I wonder if it can be linked to some of our anxiety problems? It can cause heart irregularity and a number of other problems. :roll

Does anybody try to avoid eating food that contains this or have you gone organic? Do you cook from scratch without the MSG?

http://www.blessedquietness.com/journal/theworld/msg.htm

http://www.squidoo.com/msg


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, I have a problem with it. Once my heart races from that and nutrasweet my mind will race and I become paranoid. I avoid it in foods I read labels and I have to watch chinese food. I always ask there or I won't eat it.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

my mom buys mostly organic food and i only occasionally get Chinese food. I do notice that it gives me a headache, but not rly any anxiety


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

I found that even the hidden msg sources ie maltodexterin etc even cause problems and cutting them out helps me.... msg is foul stuff!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Just another reason to eat healthily really.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Funny you posted this. I went to a restaurant Friday after work. It wasn't asian, but they had a tasty duck entree. I ate it and that night/morning I was sick and felt WEIRD. I realized the restaurant had an asian chef and MSG was used by lots of chinese cooks before we realized it made everybody sick. I'm sure my duck dish/sauce/veggies had MSG in it. I hate that stuff.


----------



## Futurebeats (Feb 11, 2009)

It raises levels of glutamate in the brain (which is a stimulatory neurotransmitter)

Too much glutamate causes excitoxicty which causes nerve damage - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Excitotoxicity

Alcohol withdrawal syndrome is caused by excess glutamate so go figure.


----------

